# Installer Linux sur clé USB



## ZANTAR2054 (19 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,
Voici une question noob surement traitée à maintes reprises (mouais... ??? ....:mouais

Comment créer une clé USB bootable ? (pour installer Linux BackTrack)


Love


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Dieu que c'est mal élevé de crier sur u forum.

Sinon pour te répondre voilà les commandes à utiliser pour rendre bootable une clef à partir d'une image iso: 



```
diskutil list
```


```
diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk[x]
```
(pour démonter les partitions)


```
dd bs=8M if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x]
```
(ou sd[x] le nom de ta clef dans diskutil)


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Elesthor

Pardon d'avoir crier si fort, mais, créer une cléUSB bootable pour linux sur mac me semble bien difficile !
J'ai tapé les mêmes codes (avec le disk1 de ma cléUSB)
Je redémare mon mac en appuyant sur "alt" et... RIEN

*Je crois qu'il est impossible de créer une clé USB bootable Linux "ext3" avec le terminal de MacOSX...*


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

Formate la clef en hfs pour pouvoir graver dessus avant de la rendre bootable.
Il faudrait aussi que tu retélécharges ton image (ouai c'est long je sais) et que tu verifie sa somme md5 pour être sur qu'elle est bonne. 

Ensuite installe rEFIt pour avoir un sélecteur de boot pratique et esthétique.

Personnellement j'ai déjà essayé Arch en usb et backtrack sur cd aucun problème.


----------

